# Is a hainet necessary if my hair stays neat without it?



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I know that hairnets are useful for keeping your hair from being all over the place in a show but are they required? I can put my hair in a small bun and then I wouldn't need one. Te hairnets don't even hold my hair anyway. So can I get away without one? Also I've noticed that a lot of people wear their hairnets over their ears. Why? That looks weird and I can't imagine that it's comfortable.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I don't know what division you are showing in, but in saddleseat, it definitely provides a more finished and polished look. I would imagine it is the same for other disciplines. You may think that your hair stays in a bun all by itself, but after a long class on a saddle horse, a round of jumps, or even riding a pleasure horse...little flyaways can and do appear. 

Not so sure about the hairnet over the ears thing, though.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate hair nuts but ... My trainers husband would say... And this has been modified for the PG effect...

"You look like a @#$%^&*()#$%^&*()%$^&*()^&*()out there! Don't you tell people you are riding with us you backward#&*(#%*&*( what's wrong with you and where is your #$%^&#%&*(&IO* hair net??????"

My response??? "I dunno..."


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

Though they are not required, I strongly advise you to where one. You may think thtat in a bun your hair will stay neat, but after riding for a little while there will be flyaways. And it alway looks more polished to wear one. And it is correct to have the hair and hairnet go over the tips of your ears (at least thats what i learned). But you don't feel it at all.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I wear them sometimes.  They do help, & give you a cleaner look.


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

blossom856 what are you showing in? Saddleseat?


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

english pleasure and english equitation


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

So huntseat?


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well it's not exactly like huntseat, but close.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what breed of horse will you be riding?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I can't stand wearing a hairnet, I always feel itchy :? I just tend to plaster my hair in hairpray or gel and don't take my hat off unless absolutely neccessary. It makes for a very entertaining hairstyle afterwards


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

a friend of mine uses quickbraid and braids hers. i cant' stand that feel but her hair never moves...


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

In an english class, you should definetely wear a hair net. It adds to the look, and keeps you nice and clean looking. Judges will appreciate it, no matter where you are showing. As far as the hair over the ears thing, your hair should be 1/4 of the way over each ear, secured under a hairnet. Not sure why people do it, but it is part of the uniform. Its not uncomfortable, as long as you buy the right hairnets. 

How long is your hair? I could give you tips on how to keep it in the hairnet.

Also, if you pin it, then put the hairnet on, and take the pins out right before you put your helmet on, it keeps it neat up in your helmet.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> what breed of horse will you be riding?


quarter horse


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Jumpit007 said:


> In an english class, you should definetely wear a hair net. It adds to the look, and keeps you nice and clean looking. Judges will appreciate it, no matter where you are showing. As far as the hair over the ears thing, your hair should be 1/4 of the way over each ear, secured under a hairnet. Not sure why people do it, but it is part of the uniform. Its not uncomfortable, as long as you buy the right hairnets.
> 
> How long is your hair? I could give you tips on how to keep it in the hairnet.
> 
> Also, if you pin it, then put the hairnet on, and take the pins out right before you put your helmet on, it keeps it neat up in your helmet.


It's about an inch below my collarbone.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Jumpit007 said:


> ...as long as you buy the right hairnets...


Yes! The right hairnet is the key! I usually take two of the nice, thick, soft ones and layer them together. Very comfortable. If you get the cheap, rough lunchlady style with the knots on the sides, then yeah, you'll probably get itchy.


I don't know either why we cover the tips of our ears. Hmmm...something to investigate! My old instructor said we do it so we don't look like boys! haha


blossom, you said you can put your hair in a bun to wear under your helmet w/o a hairnet. Do you shove the whole bun in your helmet? _That_ sounds uncomfortable to me. Or do you leave it sticking out the back? Around here it's the norm to tuck up all your hair for Huntseat (except of course, the ear flaps).


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Equina said:


> Jumpit007 said:
> 
> 
> > ...as long as you buy the right hairnets...
> ...


Oh geez, no. It's at the base of my neck, but it's not a lot of hair.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

In the H/J world buns aren't really the most ideal way to do hair. (I don't know about english eq) Putting it under your helmet and holding it in place with a hair net is!  I can actually get mine to stay under my helmet without one so I have a few but rarely use them. I put my hair in a low pony tail, lean over, flip my hair over my head, and gently place my helmet over it all.


----------



## superstareqrdr (Jun 28, 2008)

I never ever ever ride without a hairnet.. my hair is crazyy, and my trainers would KILL me!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Regardless of the classes you enter or level you compete in, wearing a hair net make you look more put together and clean. I would still get one


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I rode in my first two shows without a hairnet. I just put my hair in a bun and it stayed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> Well I rode in my first two shows without a hairnet. I just put my hair in a bun and it stayed.


No need to post that type comment. What was the point of your thread?? :roll:


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> blossom856 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I rode in my first two shows without a hairnet. I just put my hair in a bun and it stayed.
> ...


Because I started this thread before I ever went to any shows :roll:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > blossom856 said:
> ...


YOU said you already rode in TWO shows :wink:


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I did, but that doesn't change the fact that I started this thread before the shows.


----------

